
Chrome about to get huge performance boost - hccampos
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1vKNGim07lvPCYL1ctiNss1BqhjfE49t6LwZkwoTkeXU/edit
======
raonyguimaraes
Just trying this new version on Arch Linux. Yes, you can really feel the
difference! Yeahhh

[https://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-chrome-
unstable_cu...](https://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-chrome-
unstable_current_amd64.deb)

[https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/google-chrome-
dev/](https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/google-chrome-dev/)

------
rahkiin
And what about memory usage?

------
LaSombra
Why no data on Windows or Linux?

~~~
mmrezaie
Agree. I like to see Linux improvement more than Mac since Chrome GPU raster
sucks compared to the other platforms.

------
vidanay
Is there a Chrome development project that is planning to address the tablet
battery life?

------
quadrangle
Will this be in Chromium?

------
ProxCoques
50% faster this, 200% faster that... Wake me up if any of this is noticeable
in real-world use of the browser. Because it hardly ever is due to external
bottlenecks (network latency, cache reading, etc. etc.)

~~~
MichaelBurge
Think about it like this: Overall improvements concentrate slowdown in the
bottlenecks, so it makes each hour you spend optimizing your site more
productive, which in turn makes it more likely that people will actually do
it.

